# Help - Found Pigeon Sleaford Area, Lincolnshire



## babs larrad (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi, a pigeon seems to have found us, it seems in good condition, can fly but doesn't seem to want to fly away! Very friendly, has let us pick him up. We thought it may be hungry/thirsty so currently have him in our shed with some food and water. Am not sure where to go with this now? He has no rings or tattoos but is too friendly for a wild bird we think? he is also beautiful in colour? Could someone give us some advice please? thanks


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Glad you took him in. 

Sounds like either a pet or one who is very used to human contact. He may have some non-obvious problem, but may just have become lost and seeking help from the 'friendly giants'.

Could you post a pic of him? Could at least be possible to see if he is a particular breed (some kind of fancy bird maybe).

Is he getting seed to eat?

If no owner traceable, then would you be able to keep him, or would you be looking to pass him on to a new permanent home?

John


----------



## babs larrad (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks for getting back to me John. I have uploaded some pics but i don't think they do him justice! My husband got some seed for him from the local animal feed place. How do you keep them? As i said he is living in the shed at the moment just free ( and pooing well!)Do they need flying? Babs


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Any healthy pigeon needs to be able to get exercise, yes. That doesn't necessarily mean they have to have the 'great outdoors'. I have a pigeon who has made it obvious she prefers my apartment and my company to our aviary and the company of a lot of other pigeons. She has two rooms and a hallway she can fly in, but in fact mostly walks around (like she owns the place) except maybe a couple of times a day when she gets her wing exercise.

This chap is a good looking pigeon (but may be a she not a he) and looks to be a cross from varying parentage rather than a specific breed (not that I'm much up on fancy pigeons).

He'd probably like some grit, too, as it helps with their digestive system and if it has minerals (as proper pigeon grit usually does) then it can supply some of the needs they may not get from food alone. At present, any bird grit of reasonable size would do - the tiny bits for budgies etc. is a litle too small. Crushed oystershell is good, too, though not always available from yer average pet store. Just offer it separately from the food - they know how much/little they need.

John


----------



## babs larrad (Oct 16, 2010)

ok thanks! he/she is now in the conservatory. He has an old large dog cage for night time with some branches for perches in. Have put a cover over the top for a bit of peace and quiet if he needs it. My daughter has made him a swing from the ceiling!!!! He can be free in there in the day to fly around on his own then. We will try to keep him I think but is there any way of re-homing him if things don't work out?? Will locate some grit for him in the week. I think he will have to be a he for the moment as he has been named Woody! thanks ever so much for your help with him, Babs


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello thank you for helping this pigeon. It would be great if you could keep him but if things dont work out, please come back to this thread and let us know you need help in finding a new home. Best of luck Jayne UK


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

This just shows to me how clever these birds can be.The chances are this bird is a feral,i dont know of anyone who i know of in the uk who wouldnt ring there birds for any reason not to say some people wouldnt yet it has landed on you for your help.
maybe its a feral used to human contact ive had wild pigeons become dependant on me in the past one minute you cant get near em and the next you would think it was you who laid the egg.
its a pretty bird all the same and good luck with him.


----------



## babs larrad (Oct 16, 2010)

Ok he wasn't so friendly this morning when I let him out for the day! Didn't want me to pick him up at all! I wondered if he was perhaps hungry and thirsty when he came but feels better now? I just don't know what to do for the best? I don't want to let him go and then he not be able to fend for himself, on the other hand i don't want to keep him if he is feral and just needed a bit of TLC to build his strength up!!!!???


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

babs larrad said:


> Ok he wasn't so friendly this morning when I let him out for the day! Didn't want me to pick him up at all! I wondered if he was perhaps hungry and thirsty when he came but feels better now? I just don't know what to do for the best? I don't want to let him go and then he not be able to fend for himself, on the other hand i don't want to keep him if he is feral and just needed a bit of TLC to build his strength up!!!!???


Its possible he was just looking for shelter because he was tired.
He is a very nice bird, and quite possibly either feral or someones pet who has escaped and is just lost.
I had a similar experience a few months back (SEE HERE) and it is very easy to get attatched to the birds. 
If he is acting normal & healthy, you could leave food for him and release him, or even just let him find his own way outside if he wishes.
If he is lost, he may well keep returning to you knowing that there is a source of food & shelter should he need it, but he may well find his bearings and just take off again on his way.


----------



## babs larrad (Oct 16, 2010)

Ahhh Snoopy sounds great! And his pet squirrel!! Thanks for the advice, I think I will leave the door open tommorrow and let him decide...........He knows there is food and water here if he needs it and they sound pretty intelligent from what I've been reading on the site. Will keep posting and let you all know what happens....


----------



## babs larrad (Oct 16, 2010)

And he flew flew flew!! Showed him the door and he was off- circled then headed straight east, think he knew where he was going! I hope we have done the right thing- I'm pretty sure we have, judging by the way he went!


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

babs larrad said:


> And he flew flew flew!! Showed him the door and he was off- circled then headed straight east, think he knew where he was going! I hope we have done the right thing- I'm pretty sure we have, judging by the way he went!


Glad everything went ok, just keep an eye open for him tomorrow...just in case he decides on a return visit like snoopy did for about 2 months


----------



## babs larrad (Oct 16, 2010)

yes arrived back this morning! strolled in like he owned the place! glad he's ok, will keep you posted!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi babs, 



Post some good, close-up images of his fresh poops if you can.

He may be ill, and this is one way of trying to get a feel for that.


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## babs larrad (Oct 16, 2010)

so.....a few days on and he flys off during the day and comes home at night! We have now found out he is a roller pigeon after watching what he does in the sky! He seems very happy with this arrangement. Camera is not working- but his poo looks like normal bird poo(i know I have an uneducated eye) and he looks very clean and healthy with bright clear eyes.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

sounds cool, but as phil says, would be nice to get some pics of poop just to be certain.
Hes maybe someones pet who hasnt ringed him, maybe strayed too far before and was just tired, or maybe just wanted his freedom, but now that hes found somewhere he knows he'll get food & rest he may well keep popping back. He does look too clean and better fed to have been out in the wild for long.


----------

